# A good value.....



## Shadowrider (Feb 2, 2015)

You typed all that on your phone? :faint: lol

Congrats on your new saw, she's a beaut!


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Congrats on the new saw!!!! look forward to seeing what projects you make from it. With regards to a miter gauge, I have the incra miter HD and it is (in my opinion) worth every penny! I have had a few other miter gauges and they have all been crap compared to this one. I was able to zero it in with no trouble at all, using the cumulative error effect, which is a great way to check a miter gauge by the way. Cheers!


----------



## BigCaah (Dec 18, 2014)

Very glad to see a review of this saw. Thank you for posting it up!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Adrock1,

I'm glad that you received your new grizzly saw.
I own the same saw, and have had it for about a year now, and just love it. ( I hug it every morning)
I outfitted mine with the Wood Worker II blade and it is a wonderful match, out preforms the Diablo hands down.
I don't know what your problem with the fence is, but here is what I found, and maybe it will help you trouble shoot yours.
After assembly, my fence was sitting way too high off of the table, like a 1/4" ... Went back over the instructions three times and decided there was a major malfunction at the junction and called Grizzly.
When I explained the problem, this customer service guy knew exactly what the problem was … The rail was installed incorrectly … My bad …He told me where I had miss-interpreted the instructions.
After removing and correctly installing the rail, the fence glides as smooth as silk and at the factory setting is only .002 from end to end.
Factory settings were dead on for the 45 and 90 stops and the blade was .001 to the miter slot … After checking these adjustments I just put the saw to work basically right out of the box.
I run my saw on 220V. I just added another circuit to the shop. A bit spendy but worth it.

Thanks for your great review on this great saw designed with us hobbyist woodworkers in mind.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like a winner.Thx for the review.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for taking time to review this saw. It is appreciated.

And congratulations on your new acquisition. Sounds like a lot of saw for the money.


----------



## conradgt76 (Mar 11, 2015)

thanks adrock1, i have been hoping for some reviews on this new table saw, now i am confident that i want one.

grumpymike, i may be wrong, but i get a distinct feeling that you have the G0715p, instead of the G0771. the G0771 wasn't sold until january of 2015, and is prewired for 110V.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the thorough review. Hope you get many years of happy use from your new saw.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Hybrid saws typically come prewired 110, but are easily convertible to 220, which I think is a very worthwhile change. But it's true the 771 only appeared in the 2015 catalog.


----------



## Redoak90 (Mar 19, 2015)

Good decision choosing this over the Delta. I myself bough the Delta about a year ago and am not satisfied with it. It does the job well enough but there are some minor issues with it that get under my skin every once and awhile. Plus it is way under powered. I'm glad to see you like the Grizzly, my next tablesaw will be a Grizzly


----------



## logicsrealm (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the great review. I am considering picking one of these up for my garage shop. I was looking at the pic you posted. The mobile base doesn't look like the standard Grizzly/Shop Fox. What type is it? I like the smaller profile.


----------



## Adrock1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Its the wood river from woodcraft. You supply a piece of plywood to your size and put it together s. Really happy with it.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

*conradgt76,*
Yep, you are so right … I didn't look at the #'s close enough … (crawling back into the shadows).


----------



## nstites (Jun 9, 2015)

I bought this saw in April and have had issues with it. The first one was delivered with the cast iron arm that connects the motor to the trunnion snapped in half. I inspected the box for damage before opening (as directed) and the box looked perfect, no damage. Not sure if it was a bad casting or what, but needless to say it was not the way I had hoped to start out the process. 
Had to repack, have freight pick up before a new one would be shipped, and wait for a replacement. Another 2 weeks of waiting and new saw came, this time in one piece. The saw needed a lot of adjustment out of the box. Blade was out of square from the miter track, fence was well out of allignment, and the 90 degree stop was almost 4 degrees off. After a couple of hours of tuning and an Infinity Super General combo blade installed, the saw was working pretty well. Until…
Now, there is a recall that was sent out 2 weeks ago saying:

"the motor pulley on this saw has an over-sized bore, which may prevent the pulley from securing properly to the motor shaft. During saw operation, an improperly secured motor pulley and its machine key can come off the motor shaft and be thrown with great speed by the rotational force of the motor. If this happens, there is a small chance that the machine key can be ejected through the table opening and strike the operator or bystanders. PLEASE IMMEDIATELY STOP USING THIS TABLE SAW! Do not use it again until the motor pulley is replaced.PLEASE IMMEDIATELY STOP USING THIS TABLE SAW! Do not use it again until the motor pulley is replaced."

While I appreciate grizzly's warning and 'efffort' to fix it, they are saying it will still be at least another week until the new part is shipped out. I paid for this saw almost 2 months ago and have only been able to use it for about 2.5 weeks due to failures with the saw. I really wanted to like this saw and hope that someday I will, but right now I'm wishing I had forked over a little extra money for a saw with better quality.


----------



## WayDad (Jun 15, 2015)

This is pretty much what happend to me. I bought this saw in March. The saw I received was at least put together once or twice because the riving knife had scratches on it, no big deal as I was going to do the same. Cut to about 3 weeks ago. Grizzly sent me the same recall email. I have emailed their customer service 4 times asking when I can expect to receive the new part and have gotten no response back. I'm actually very surprised as they have a great reputation. I'm hesitant to ever buy anything from Grizzly again. I do have a drill press from them that I love…At this point I wish the same thing… I should've just bought a different saw. I have only used this saw a handful of times… And now they are ignoring me. I'm close to selling this and buying a different brand altogether. I really wanted to like this saw, but how can I. 


> I bought this saw in April and have had issues with it. The first one was delivered with the cast iron arm that connects the motor to the trunnion snapped in half. I inspected the box for damage before opening (as directed) and the box looked perfect, no damage. Not sure if it was a bad casting or what, but needless to say it was not the way I had hoped to start out the process.
> Had to repack, have freight pick up before a new one would be shipped, and wait for a replacement. Another 2 weeks of waiting and new saw came, this time in one piece. The saw needed a lot of adjustment out of the box. Blade was out of square from the miter track, fence was well out of allignment, and the 90 degree stop was almost 4 degrees off. After a couple of hours of tuning and an Infinity Super General combo blade installed, the saw was working pretty well. Until…
> Now, there is a recall that was sent out 2 weeks ago saying:
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrock1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Since my original review I have had some issues with this saw. Thought I would provide an update.

First issue was a very faint clicking noise coming from the motor. With tech support help we diagnosed it as possible motor bearing issues. In hindsite I don't think there was anything wrong with it but in an abundance of caution I decided to contact Grizzly about it. They ended up sending me a replacement motor which fixed the issue and let me keep the original motor. Grizzly was great getting that resolved and the saw was a dream at that point. At least for a while.

After a couple weeks and completing a few projects I encountered the now well documented pulley issue. This was before the alert from Grizzly. I assumed I just hadn't torqued the pulley properly when I swapped motors so I attempted to just tighten it up and carry on but ended up stripping the set screw.

At that point I was pretty frustrated and contacted Grizzly again. They agreed to just replace the saw. I crated it back up and shipped it back.

In the mean time the alert regarding that very pulley issue came out. I've been waiting ever since for my now delayed replacement.

My plan at this point, if they are agreeable is to just cancel the replacement for the G0771 and upgrade to a 1023. At this point I really just need a saw as I'm behind on some projects that have a deadline.

I really didn't want to go with a 220 saw or spend that much because it blows my budget for some other key shop upgrades I need to do but so be it. Subsequent to buying the G0771 I was able to get 220 in the shop thanks to the help of an electrician friend and its opened up new possibilities.

Anyway overall very frustrating. I haven't lost faith in Grizzly. I have one of their jointers and a dust collector that have been great. In my professional life, working for a major furniture manufacturer I have seen their equipment perform reliably in an industrial setting so I'm confident in the quality of their products and customer service but its still really disappointing.

The shame of is that I LOVED the saw when it worked. Aside from the delays with the pulley issue I was very happy with it and that aside I still contend its was a great value. As a fairly new offering I think they are experiencing some painful teething issues. I have no doubt Grizzly will get all sorted out and squared away at some point but don't want to be the beta tester for this new design any longer. So as i said I'm gonna put off some other needed upgrades and pony up  the extra cash for the 1023 if they will work with me.

So unless they send my replacement this week, or refuse to work with me on anupgrade this will be the end of my comments on the g0771. To those that are waiting on resolution on theirs good luck. I hope you end up happy with it.


----------



## Matt_H (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey Grumpymike,

I just got my G0771 and seem to be experiencing the same thing you describe below:



> After assembly, my fence was sitting way too high off of the table, like a 1/4" ... Went back over the instructions three times and decided there was a major malfunction at the junction and called Grizzly.
> When I explained the problem, this customer service guy knew exactly what the problem was … The rail was installed incorrectly … My bad …He told me where I had miss-interpreted the instructions.
> After removing and correctly installing the rail, the fence glides as smooth as silk and at the factory setting is only .002 from end to end.


My fence is about 1/4 in above the table, and it doesn't slide particularly smooth on the rails. If I try to move it by locking handle it binds up. I was wondering if you wouldn't mind describing in more detail what you did with the rails to fix that issue?

Thanks!
Matt


----------

